# Okay colonoscopy experience...



## 20702 (Jun 14, 2005)

Since there are so many "bad" colonoscopy stories I thought I'd share my experience.The prep wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be-no worse than normal cramps and "D". After drinking barium for a cat scan, the Fleet phosa-soda wasn't so bad, but still "ucky". I setup everything I could need in the bathroom-magazines to occupy my mind, lots of water to drink, a phone "just in case", etc..., but most of my time was spent laying in bed watching TV. The only weird thing about the prep was that I got this bad pain in my right arm about 8 hours into it. Then both arms got "pins and needles" very bad-they felt like weights, but I was able to move my fingers and arms... Then my legs got tingly too - I almost called an ambulance but didn't since my doc appt was in a few hours... I mentioned it to my GI before the procedure-he didn't seem too concerned but made sure I got some extra fluid in me before/after the procedure. The tingling was gone that evening.The procedure itself was "nothing". The staff was great, the procedure painless.. I came home and ate a stack of pancakes ;-)So there were some "uncomfortable" moments with my arms/legs tingling, drinking the prep, and the "exposure" of the test but overall an okay experience - nothing to be afraid of....The only bad thing was that they found NOTHING... I know I should be happy about this, but I was looking forward to finding something that is causing all this discomfort...


----------

